# Apple watch 3 ou 4?



## ZerKha (28 Novembre 2017)

Salut à tous,

Comme dit dans le titre j'hésite entre acheter le dernier modèle ou attendre le prochain ?

Je pense me prendre la version GPS + Cellular si je pense prendre cette série.
Quand pensez-vous ? Est-ce que je devrais attendre la prochaine ou bien l'autonomie et l'utilisation est assez bonne dans ce modèle ?

Si je pourrais avoir l'avis de personne possédant ce modèle ça serait parfait ! 

Merci d'avance


----------



## squall23 (9 Juin 2018)

Slt zerkha
écoute je suis un peut dans le même problème que toi et si c'est vrais que apple va sortir une nouvelle Watch série 4.
Moi il y a pas photo je vais attendre septembre et si il ya une nouvelle montre qui sort ben je me prend la série 4 si pas ben ce sera la série 3.


----------



## jemmy1989 (11 Juin 2018)

je trouve que l’Apple Watch 3 n'a pas beaucoup d'intérêt les problèmes qui m'ont beaucoup gêne c'est qu'il ne détecte pas les mouvements du poignet et j'ai du mâle a connecter la montre 4G en voiture, bien sur c'est que mon avis, si Apple va sortir la série 4 j’espère qu'il y aura beaucoup d’amélioration.


----------



## fousfous (11 Juin 2018)

Aucuns problèmes de détection des mouvements sur ma série 0 personnellement.
Après pour la 4G en voiture meme avec un iPhone c'est pas le joie...


----------



## squall23 (27 Juin 2018)

ben chez nous en belgique on à pas la Watch 4G donc pas de souci.


----------



## mat37 (16 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

Je pense que le sujet à été ou sera abordé fréquemment mais je me pose la question d'achat entre les 2. Pour info, j'ai essayé une V0 qui m'avait laissé une certaine amertume. (lenteur, bug,etc..)

Y a t-il une énorme différence entre les 2 versions en dehors de l'écran (hormis la puce S4 et le capteur de fréquence cardiaque) 
Mon utilisation (je pense) sera pour limiter la sortie de l'Iphone de la poche, recevoir les quelques notifs journalières et essayer d'utiliser le suivi d'activité journalier. 
Ensuite vient la question de la version cellular ou non. Un ami en a une en version cellular mais il m'a indiqué que cela ne fonctionnait pas partout. Exemple simple: lors d'une sortie de vélo, plus besoin de prendre l'iphone dans la poche mais apparement la montre n'est pas utilisable partout par manque de réseau (alors que l'iphone lui en a un peu -> essayé au même endroit). Pour les autres utilisations, apparement pas de problème. (bureau, ville, etc...)

Bref, vous l'avez compris, je suis un peu perdu... commande une série 4 ou prendre une série 3 avec un prix remisé?


----------



## mat37 (17 Septembre 2018)

Personne pour m'éclaircir?


----------



## Tit_Ben (21 Septembre 2018)

Perso je n’avais pas de smart watch et j’ai craqué pour la S4, que j’ai depuis ce matin, après reflexion et achat je te conseille ce modèle, car je trouve dommage si on est féru de technologie d’acheter une S3 alors que le concept vient d’évoluer pour la première fois depuis 4 ans, et devrait du coup tenir le coup 2 ou 3 ans minimum avant un nouveau format.
Après il y a la question du prix, mais c’est un faux problème, c’est cher façon ! Et il y a potentiellement revente donc un différentiel équivalent...  
si tu te pose la question d’une watch c’est que tu as de quoi manger en fin de mois j’imagine... 
j’ai pris la cellular car c’est une vraie valeur ajoutée je trouve, moi ca est pour des sorties à la mer, où je peux m’éloigner sensiblement du telephone mais malgré tout je souhaite rester connecter pour plein de raisons. 
La différence d’écran est quand meme une grosse évolution, +32 % c’est énorme comme différence, rajoute à n’importe quoi 30% et t’es le roi du monde ! Donc arrêtons de dire « juste l’écran » c’est l’argument le plus important. Et le processeur ils ont fait x2 donc la c’est plus la peine, ça devient un vrai calculateur. D’ailleurs je n’ai aucune latence sur ma montre, c’est fluide comme un iPhone contrairement aux autres modèles.

Donc serie 4 or not pour moi !


----------



## Vanton (2 Octobre 2018)

Pour ma part je trouve le cellulaire assez gadget... Testé 15j sur une Series 3 l'an dernier. C'est assez impressionnant sur le papier, mais dans les faits la montre capte moins bien et moins de réseaux qu'un iPhone, et il est de toute façon rare que je n'aie pas mon tel. Disons que ça dépanne de temps en temps quoi... Et à 5€ par mois, quand on trouve des forfaits RED illimités avec plusieurs dizaines de Go pour le même prix, ça fait un peu mal... C'est une option qui ne mérite pas de coûter plus qu'un euro par mois, à mon humble avis. En plus sur les Series 4 il n'y a plus de différences entre les modèles avec et sans cellulaire, contrairement à la Series 3, ce qui rend l'investissement moins intéressant. 

Quant à choisir entre Series 3 et 4... J'ai une Series 4 en test depuis une semaine, j'avoue la trouver très très craquante, bien plus que les modèles précédents. J'avais écrit du bien l'an dernier de la Series 3, qui commençait à gommer une bonne partie des critiques un peu violentes que j'avais pu formuler contre la première génération. Force est de reconnaitre que la Series 4 va encore plus loin. Esthétiquement déjà, l'écran aux bords arrondis démode instantanément tout modèle antérieur, qui parait d'une rusticité invraisemblable à côté. Ensuite le modèle 40mm, qui propose en gros le confort d'une 42mm dans l'encombrement d'une 38mm, est vraiment hyper séduisant, bien plus discret et harmonieux sur mon poignet (mais ça c'est à chacun de voir sur son bras). 

Et sur le plan technique c'est très impressionnant. On dirait qu'Apple a enfin compris ce qu'elle devait faire de sa montre. Oubliées les fonctions très gadget et très peu pratiques des premiers modèles. L'interface commence à être claire et bien construite, la couronne avec retour haptique améliore l'expérience. Il aura fallu attendre mais on arrive enfin à un produit rationnel, plutôt bien pensé. Aller chercher des fonctions dans les menus ou les apps était très pénible avant par exemple, et le nouveau cadran avec 8 complications permet de mettre à portée de main l'essentiel des outils de la Watch. On gagne un temps fou à l'usage. D'autant qu'enfin, ENFIN !, tout ou presque est fluide, quasi instantané ! La dictée est toujours aussi aléatoire mais d'une rapidité impressionnante. Le haut-parleur efficace en appels, je n'hésite pas en m'en servir régulièrement, d'autant que mes contacts semblent parfaitement m'entendre. C'est un produit mature, qui semble armé pour durer, qui devrait bien vieillir. Je comprends et corrobore totalement les différents tests très positifs de ce modèle 2018. 

À coté de ça, la Series 3 n'a pour elle que son prix... C'est un choix intéressant pour qui ne veut pas la porter quotidiennement à mon avis. Pour qui l'enfilera pour aller au sport quelques fois par semaine et la remisera une fois l'exercice fait.


----------



## chris! (15 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour.

C’est la première fois que je m’intéresse à l’applewatch.
Elle coûte tout de même 450€ sans l’AppleCare.
Avec le retour, les cercles d’activite incitent-ils réellement à bouger (ou c’est juste un gadget oublié après quelques jours).
Lire les messages et mails sur la montre, je ne suis pas trop intéressé.
Je veux bouger plus pour perdre du poids et suivre mon rythme cardiaque.
Je précise que je ne peux plus courir (cartila des genoux usé).
L’applewatch peut-elle être utilisé pour le vélo d’appartement ?
Quelle couleur (silver ou black) sera-t-il moins fragile aux chocs et rayures ?
L’applewatch est-elle si fragile ?
Dans tous les tests, il est question de sa fragilité.
Mac4ever signale une grosse rayure sur l’ecran inexpliquée, après quelques jours de tests.


----------



## fousfous (15 Octobre 2018)

Alors dans mon cas je te confirme que les cercles ça incite à bouger, je fais tout mon possible pour les fermer chaque jour.
Oui pas de problème pour être utilisé comme vélo d'appartement, et suivant le modele tu peux même le connecter à ta watch pour avoir des données plus précise!
La silver aura des rayures moins visible, mais pour la rayer il faut quand même y aller, c'est surtout dans les gros chocs sur du métal que ca peut abimer mais elle résiste bien. Si tu cours pas partout (ce qui me semble être ton cas), tu devrais pas avoir de problèmes.


----------



## Tit_Ben (15 Octobre 2018)

Pareil j’ai une petite satisfaction de combler mes cercles le soir. C’est con mais des fois ça me pousse à marcher plutôt que prendre l’ascenseur ou prendre mon vélo pour faire des bornes. 

Pour la fragilité je regrette de ne pas l’avoir protégée, l’écran de la version Ali s’est rayé trop rapidement à mon goût.[emoji22]


----------



## chris! (16 Octobre 2018)

Tit_Ben a dit:


> Pareil j’ai une petite satisfaction de combler mes cercles le soir. C’est con mais des fois ça me pousse à marcher plutôt que prendre l’ascenseur ou prendre mon vélo pour faire des bornes.
> 
> Pour la fragilité je regrette de ne pas l’avoir protégée, l’écran de la version Ali s’est rayé trop rapidement à mon goût.[emoji22]




Bonjour.

Quelle protection utilises-tu?


----------



## Tit_Ben (16 Octobre 2018)

C’est le problème je n’en ai pas.

Je voulais rajouter sur les cercles : des fois ça me permet de voir que j’en fais trop ! Aujourd’hui par exemple à 15h j’étais dead, mais en fait j’étais à 150 % d’activité et 440 % d’entraînement. Bon bein j’ai arrêté le vélo je me suis déplacé en scoot pour finir la journée ...


----------



## chris! (17 Octobre 2018)

C’est très intéressant cette fonction cercles.
C’est principalement ce qui me pousse à acheter une montre connectée.
Sais-tu comment l’écran s’est rayé ?
Peux-tu mettre une photo ?
Merci.


----------

